

Show HN: Carom Analytics – Free, actionable metrics for Stripe - dpc10
http://carom.io/stripe

======
dpc10
We extracted Carom Analytics from the CRM we're working on, and we're
releasing it for free since we've seen a lot of interest in actionable Stripe
metrics--customer LTV, churn rates, etc. I'm happy to answer any questions and
would welcome any feedback.

